# Yukky subject.... mucus before period arrives



## Touty (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I am on my 2ww (feels like a lifetime). My OTD is 2nd April so a few more days to go! 
Before i normally start my period, say 4-5 days before i always got a bit of milky white mucus.... this always happened and i kinda knew i wasn't pregnant.
I am going out of my mind this morning, because i went to the bathroom last night and noticed some of this mucus.... my cycle length can range from 24 days to 28 days, which could mean my period is due on friday i am terrified and cant help feeling that i am not pregnant. I am really trying to stay positive and think positive thoughts but just cant get this event out of my mind.
Anyone else have this mucus before their period and when they've done IVF and got BFP still had this mucus? Could it just be something natural that happens whether or not you are pregnant.
I am sooo tempted to do a test but i know it could give me false neg or positive.


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Did you have IVF?


----------



## Touty (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, had ICSI, our first attempt. Had ET on 22nd March so OTD is 2nd April.  If my menstual cycle is 24 days which it can and was last month that would mean it would start on Friday.  Just a bit of a wreck at the moment.


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Ignore, stuff like discharge at the moment, body all over the place and it's not telling you anything when hormones out of whack... Try to chill out and think positive thoughts.


E


----------



## Touty (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Elaine, i am trying to stay positive just threw me a bit last night as had no discharge at all apart from then and none since.  If i can get to Friday (my birthday) and i've not started then i will be more hopeful!


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

I know what you mean. I remember wishing I could sleep for the two weeks.... Try some yoga..


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi 

I know every ones body is different but I did have the discharge and period like pains and was certain my period was gonna show 

I am now 6 weeks pregnant and go for my Scan on Saturday 

So stay positive as u honestly just don't know what the outcome is !!

My fingers toes and everything I can cross is crossed for u xxx


----------



## Touty (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicho.... congratulations on your BFP! First attempt at IVF also! Hope all goes well on Saturday.

Had some more period like pains today... still keeping my fingers crossed, I'm also feeling a little bloated as well  hoping they're all good signs though, roll on weekend!


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi touty, I noticed this yesterday and wondered if I was starting to get thrush.  Glad to see you cant take too much notice of it as a negative sign!

Lets hope instead that it is a positive sign


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks touty  when is ur test date ? I see ur birthday is Friday and what a lovely present if u was BFP 

Everything crossed for u xxxx

Mandimoo when is ur test date xxx


----------



## Touty (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah would be a good birthday present ... fingers crossed! 

I think we both share the same test date of 2nd April.... only a few more days to go! I am tempted to test on Friday because as i said in earlier post i can often have 24 day cycles.  Not sure though....


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Nicho & Touty - yes, Touty and I share our test date!


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck  

It's my scan day today and I am do nervous about it !!!


----------



## Touty (Dec 15, 2011)

All the best Nicho...... let us know how you get on 
How've you been feeling?


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hope today went well for you hun x x


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck trouty. The nausea and everything sounds positive...


----------

